# What plants have you successfully used?



## gmrpnk21 (Jun 15, 2011)

So I have been thinking of adding some color to my A. geniculata's planted enclosure, and I was wondering what else would work besides pothos and wandering jews? I am using organic peat as a substrate, and the pothos are thriving. I was thinking of African violets, or possibly bromeliads. Has anyone found a flowering plant (not a vine) that worked well?


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Jun 15, 2011)

i would love to see a pic to say if you would need it or not


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol, it's not so much of a need.... I just wanted a little color.


----------



## pavel (Jun 15, 2011)

The biggest issue I foresee you having is proving sufficient light.  Most plants require light of greater intensity than people expect.  Light which seems bright to us as far as our eyes are concerned is generally still well below what most plants (even shade plants) require to remain healthy.  Increasing the light for the plants, could result in the tank getting warmer than you T wants.  What kind of conditions does your T require?


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Jun 15, 2011)

i heard pothos dont need too much light or any light at all but your call


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 16, 2011)

Pothos, if the crickets or feeders eat them are toxic.


----------



## Acro (Jun 20, 2011)

Check BlackJungle.com They have amazing plants for critter cages!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes they do! I have loved them for years.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 20, 2011)

In an exotic pet store here they but a sweet potato, aka Yam, in a tropical terr and it's doing great, no rot at all and at the base of a waterfall.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jun 26, 2011)

I figured what I will do is use a florescent grow light on a twelve hour timer to keep the plants healthy and give the tarantulas more of a day/night cycle.


----------



## What (Jun 26, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> I figured what I will do is use a florescent grow light on a twelve hour timer to keep the plants healthy and give the tarantulas more of a day/night cycle.


Just get a regular compact fluorescent... They are by far the cheapest, most plant friendly, and easiest light source you can buy.


----------



## Nepenthe56 (Jul 6, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> In an exotic pet store here they but a sweet potato, aka Yam, in a tropical terr and it's doing great, no rot at all and at the base of a waterfall.


I feel I should point out that a yam is of the genus Dioscorea and is edible, but the sweet potato vine is of the family Ipomoea and is definitely inedible (unless you want to hallucinate).  You have to be very careful with common names, always ask for the scientific name, and if they don't know it or won't look it up, shop somewhere else.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am currently using pothos, and recently added a small Cryptanthus species to add some color. The grow light is on 9 hours a day and the pothos is doing awesome. Without the light, the pothos weren't doing so hot...


----------

